# Hunting Pack - Blacks Creek Canadian



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I have a Blacks Creek Canadian for sale. In new condition without tags. I have never used this on a hunt. Cool pack that expands to fit a lot of meat or gear. Asking $175


----------

